# Plans For A Garden Bench Seat.



## Cutting Crew (13 Sep 2003)

Hi, 

Does anyone know where I can find plans or drawings for a garden bench seat, the type you find in most garden centres throughout the UK. A two seater style with a central dividing table.

Regards CC


----------



## morrisminordriver (13 Sep 2003)

Hi CC,

theres plenty of plans on this site, not sure if they'll have exactly what you want but you may be able to adapt?.

http://www.absolutelyfreeplans.com/OUTD ... ojects.htm


----------



## sawdustalley (13 Sep 2003)

Either Absolutely free plans, or try:

http://plans.the3house.com


----------



## Rural Platypus (16 Sep 2003)

Went through this exercise myself a while back. Came up with these 2 as the most likely candidates:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_im ... den_bench/
http://www.shopsmithhandson.com/archive ... 0201181825

Both are fairly detailed plans, and free ! Let us know how you get on.

Cheers

RP


----------

